# [Heisec] Verräterische Statusseiten



## Newsfeed (31 Oktober 2012)

Pornoserver verraten die IP-Adressen der Besucher und Bezahldienstleister gefährden Sitzungs-Token ihrer gerade aktiven Kunden. Die Ursache ist jedoch kein cleverer Hack sondern Schlamperei der Administratoren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

